

Easily Add Payments to your Django Site - japhyr
http://eldarion.com/blog/2012/10/23/easily-add-stripe-payments-your-django-site/

======
dguaraglia
Stripe does, indeed, rock. I've spent a few hours over the last couple days
integrating it's payment and customers API into our product and I have to say
using their provided Python module makes things _so much easier_ than using
Authorize.NET as we were before.

Sure, there are shortcomings compared to Authorize.NET, but from a programming
(and logging/debugging perspective) it kicks ass.

------
dazzawazza
... and Stripe still doesn't work in Europe (or am I missing something)

